# Kate Aldrich as Carmen at the Deutsche Oper Berlin



## loveopera (May 11, 2014)

Kate Aldrich performed the role of Carmen at the Deutsche Oper Berlin during the 2008/2009 season. As the archival information available for German Opera Houses is notoriously bad and spotty, information must be found on the Internet. According to what I have been able to find she performed the role on 25 March 2009, 16 June 2009, 28 June 2009 and 03 July 2009. I am looking to confirm the dates and the performers singing the other roles. I know that Marcello Giordani was Don Jose and Michaela Kaune (25 March) and Nicole Cabell sang Micaela. Yves Abel conducted.


----------

